# Problema ora e data [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti,

ho un problema con l'ora e la data, cioè ogni volta che la provo a reimpostare con il comando

```
date mmgghhmmaaaa
```

poi al riavvio è nuovamente sballata!

questo è il mio  /etc/conf.d/clock

```

$ grep ^[a-zA-Z] /etc/conf.d/clock 

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="localtime"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

ho controllato anche l'ora nel bios, è a posto!

grazie in anticipo per le risposte

ciao

eg[/b]Last edited by jezet on Fri Mar 18, 2011 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

inoltre potresti provare ad utilizzare ntp che ci pensa da solo a sistemarti l'ora ad ogni avvio (a condizione che tu sia già connesso a internet)

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> inoltre potresti provare ad utilizzare ntp che ci pensa da solo a sistemarti l'ora ad ogni avvio (a condizione che tu sia già connesso a internet)

 

esatto  :Smile: 

```
ntpdate -b time.ien.it
```

ntpdate è di net-misc/ntp

----------

## jezet

Grazie mille adesso funziona!!

l'unico problema è che sono un' ora in dietro... posso sistemarlo con il comando "date"?

oppure si fà in qualche altro modo

ciao grazie ancora

eg

----------

## ago

scusa come fa a funzionare se vai un'ora dietro?  :Very Happy: 

cmq, imposta CET in /etc/localtime e in /etc/conf.d/clock.

Per il primo:

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET /etc/localtime
```

Per il secondo:CLOCK="CET"

----------

## jezet

 *ago wrote:*   

> scusa come fa a funzionare se vai un'ora dietro? 
> 
> 

 

Funziona nel senso che almeno mi mantiene l'ora quando riavvio!  :Very Happy: 

adesso le modifiche le ho fatte, dopo quando riavvio vedo se mi ha corretto l'ora e ti/vi faccio sapere

ciao e grazie

eg

----------

## cloc3

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è il mio  /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> 

 

strano. io ho  /etc/conf.d/hwclock, che sarebbe il nome del servizio di default suggerito da gentoo.

sei sicuro che il tuo servizio si chiami così?

----------

## jezet

Contrordine, dopo le modifiche che ho fatto, oggi ho riacceso il pc e ho l'ora sballata, la data no.

credo che il problema siano queste modifiche qui:

 *Quote:*   

> cmq, imposta CET in /etc/localtime e in /etc/conf.d/clock.
> 
> Per il primo:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

perchè ieri, prima di fare le suddette modifiche, avevo riavviato e mi manteneva ora e data (anche se indietro di un' ora).

@cloc3:

no io ho solo /etc/conf.d/clock! [b]hwclock] non c'è per niente!!

cmq adesso che mi hai fatto pensare, mi sembra che prima ci fosse... forse ha cambiato nome?

ciao

eg

----------

## jezet

Scusate, scusate, scusate!! 

ho fatto casino io!!

ho acceso il modem nello stesso momento del pc, quindi quando è andato a controllare l'ora, non ha trovato la connessione ed è giustamente partito

dalla mezzanotte!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

grazie a tutti per il supporto!

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> strano. io ho  /etc/conf.d/hwclock

 

hwclock è per baselayout2/openrc, lui ha bl1

----------

## nevhack

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   strano. io ho  /etc/conf.d/hwclock 
> 
> hwclock è per baselayout2/openrc, lui ha bl1

 

scusa l'ignoranza ma qual'è la differenza tra  baselayout2/openrc e bl1?

perchè anch'io ho hwclock.. posso creare il file clock o uso il mio..?

----------

## ago

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> scusa l'ignoranza ma qual'è la differenza tra  baselayout2/openrc e bl1?
> 
> perchè anch'io ho hwclock.. posso creare il file clock o uso il mio..?

 

Ora come ora nessuna. Esiste solo baselayout2. Usa hwclock

----------

## bandreabis

Ma non il dualboot con Windows non bisogna usare 

CLOCK="local"

----------

